# I believe this is an old type of transformer for circus or religious gatherings.



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Any nameplate on the box?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

better pictures of the interior and the clamp on top

put an ohm meter on the terminals

how much does it weigh


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

it may be a temporary, and portable, fused distribution panel of sorts


----------



## t2083ib (1 mo ago)

wiz1997 said:


> Any nameplate on the box?


No nameplate


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

how much does it weigh?


----------



## t2083ib (1 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> better pictures of the interior and the clamp on top
> 
> put an ohm meter on the terminals
> 
> how much does it weigh


Revised the original post, tks


----------



## t2083ib (1 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> how much does it weigh?


27 lbs


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

if it isnt unusually heavy for its size it is Not a transformer
so probably not


----------



## t2083ib (1 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> if it isnt unusually heavy for its size it is Not a transformer
> so probably not


27 lbs
15 x 5 x 8


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

t2083ib said:


> 27 lbs
> 15 x 5 x 8


that many fuses would imply power distribution, so more than 50 amps feeding it
to need a transformer it would have to be stepped down from a higher voltage
50 amps would weigh more than 27lbs and be physically larger
the metal corners would add to the weight and the metal parts inside would also add

so far everything tells me no transformer inside, but that isnt proof either

containing a transformer would not add to the value of an antique
the value would be in the age of the item
the type of construction suggests late 1800s to early 1900s

i would think it would be worth showing the pics to an expert on electrical turn of the century antiques
or maybe just some internet searching to start with
there is an app that searches for pictures like google does for words


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i went back and looked at the new pics you posted
but i cant get the middle one to load
do you think those are transformers?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe portable distribution? The piece on top looks like a cable clamp and then the bus bar?

Tim.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

except truly portable would have a handle for 27lbs

im thinking plug in adapter, probably in a home for some special doo dad that did not get popular
which would make it rare and more valuable
lol ... maybe even Christmas lights

or as the op opined carnival or other show lights for short term use
no handle to deter surreptitious permanent borrowing


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

*t2083ib*
This is a forum for professionals. I strongly suggest you visit the links provided below.

*Required Profile*
IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields

*Who Can Join Electrician Talk*
Who's Allowed to Join ElectricianTalk.com


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

awww come on .... they are not asking for electrical advice
but rather antique advice
we have had lots of pics of antiques on here lol

besides its the most interesting convo at the moment .... please keep it ?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

maybe wait till we find out what it is ? hopefully ?

you can always deregister them later lol


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> awww come on .... they are not asking for electrical advice
> but rather antique advice
> we have had lots of pics of antiques on here lol
> besides its the most interesting convo at the moment .... please keep it ?


I did not delete it. I just made a strong suggestion she go to www.diychatroom.com.
What would you suggest when we send some people away but let some stay? Is it fair to all the others that have had their threads closed and sent to DIY?
Where do we draw the line?



Almost Retired said:


> maybe wait till we find out what it is ? hopefully ?
> you can always deregister them later lol


I don't ban, spam or delete DIY folks. I usually close their thread with the DIY script.
In this case I have left the thread alone.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Where do we draw the line? 

i would suggest the line be drawn at asking for electrical advice
however ... i dont have the knowledge of the rules and other factors that you guys do
so i was asking in hopes the thread might remain for a while
but i will not fuss if it must be closed for what ever reason
rules are rules, it is not my place to over ride the creators of this site
i like the site a lot and dont want to mess it up or get banned myself for anything unacceptable

so thank you for leaving it open, even if only for a short time


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

I can see that at a tent revival; just a little too nice for a circus.

As to a handle, they probably picked it up by the cable that ran through that castiron cable clamp!


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

What does the writing on those white porcelain pieces on the side say? Maybe a manufacturer's name


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

A hub for early Hollywood lighting?

Tim


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

This is a picture of what was sold to cure everything a “ vibe machine”. 
a person I know bought one for $5,000, we called it the hokey pokey machine. 
it was tubes filled with noble gases that glowed different colors, and put out high emf fields. 
100 years from now people will post here asking the same question what is this


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

just the cowboy said:


> This is a picture of what was sold to cure everything a “ vibe machine”.
> a person I know bought one for $5,000, we called it the hokey pokey machine.
> it was tubes filled with noble gases that glowed different colors, and put out high emf fields.
> 100 years from now people will post here asking the same question what is this
> View attachment 171368


when was this built and sold as new ???


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Almost Retired said:


> when was this built and sold as new ???


I believe the FDA stopped them in 2007.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> I believe the FDA stopped them in 2007.



But but it cured me and I only looked at the picture and instantly felt like I didn't need to dispose of the young engineer giving me advice.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

gpop said:


> But but it cured me and I only looked at the picture and instantly felt like I didn't need to dispose of the young engineer giving me advice.


When I looked up a picture, an article came up “ a fool and his money are soon departed “. 
that was for sure. Funny story, the guy owned the stables and had his employees sit in front of it for free treatment. He told then don’t touch it, but one guy could not resist. ZAP you know what happens with neon bulbs through the glass


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

Did they fuse the old switch board panels back in the day?

looks to be the same era.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

CAUSA said:


> Did they fuse the old switch board panels back in the day?
> 
> looks to be the same era.


judging by the way the box is built, i doubt they had breakers yet
appears to me to be late 1800s to early 1900s
very fine craftsmanship and the heavy corner reinforcements


----------



## Brianrayl (Oct 4, 2013)

t2083ib said:


> Can anyone confirm this or give me any other details? This box is 15 1/2" x 5 1/2" x 8 1/2". It weighs 27 lbs. It has 6 slots on each side for fuses. I am looking to sell. tks....
> View attachment 171340
> 
> View attachment 171341
> ...


I've got Federal Pacific breakers in the original panel if anybody needs them. I'm Retired and have no use for them anymore.


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

While (maybe) not in line with what 'Electrician Talk' was founded for, the request doesn't seem malicious or dangerous.
Some of us 'old-timers' who don't know the answer may just be curious enough to see if someone else remembers better than we do. only my 2 centavos.


----------



## GladMech (Sep 18, 2020)

It is definitely a distribution box. No transformer. Feed in the top. Six fused branch cables out the bottom. I assume the rectangular openings are porcelain. Did nobody think military? 1890 - 1915? How old can that size/style of fuse be?
Did anybody else notice the permanently installed sheet asbestos insulator partition?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

if it is military, it never saw much use
its in too good of shape


----------



## GladMech (Sep 18, 2020)

Maybe it was made November 11, 1918.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

that is actually very possible
the same thing happened with all the surplus stuff from WWII
GP "Jeeps" in particular


----------

